# Hello and Newbie questions



## richardbarnes (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi all,

I just wanted to say hello and I have some newbie questions!

I’ve not been diagnosed as diabetic (yet), I recently had a high HB1AC test result, which has come as a surprise as I exercise (running & powerlifting) regularly, my BMI is in the heathy range and my body fat is below 10%.

I eat heathy, although admit my sugar intake increase during lockdown whilst working from home. More bread, Gin & Tonic, sweets & biscuits.

I've been running marathons and Ultra's for years (I am 48) so thought (probably wrongly) I was just burning it off.

My 1st HB1AC result was 13.8%, my Doc wanted another reading a week and a half later that came back as 13%.

After the first high reading I bought a meter and my first fasted readings were 16-22mmol/l, so I started to cut out all sugar and only eat small amounts of complex, non-starchy carbs. 3 weeks in and it’s started to drop to a fasted reading of 9-10mmol/l.

Newbie questions (potentially daft):


I’ve found if I take two blood readings right after each over (different strips and lancets) it can change by 2-3mmol either up or down, is that normal?
After a run it drops significantly, for example, I had a post 12mile run of 6.8 and post-6.5 mile run of 5.5. If it drops that much I must be processing or burning the sugar in my blood at least whilst exercising, is that normal?
My only symptoms are mild thirst and blurred vision, yet if I wear my glasses my sight isn’t blurred, if it was diabetes related would my vision be blurred even with glasses? Presume the glasses are correcting the effect of the high sugar.
I am still waiting for the Doctor’s to respond to my test results but I thought I’d take action anyway!

I do feel a bit cheated, there is no history of diabetes in the family. My wife thinks it’d due to all the running has made me sensitive to glucose.

Appreciate your thoughts and if anyone else is in a similar situation.

Richard


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 16, 2021)

I can help with some of these:

The meters are not very accurate so you will see variations. I think the allowed error is around 15%

Gentle exercise will lower your BG while I, and many others, find that really vigorous exercise raises BG


----------



## richardbarnes (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks Adrian, I'll use the meter as a guide rather then an absolute representation in that case.


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 16, 2021)

No problem - the other advice is to wash your hands well before you test. A bit of something sugary on your fingers can throw your readings way off. You've done the right thing in cutting down on starchy things as well as sugary things. One tip is to test just before you eat and then again two hours later. Ideally you are looking for a rise of no more than 2 or at most 3 in the post prandial reading. If you keep a food diary and a record of your readings you will soon work out what you can tolerate and what you can't. I know it seems like a lot of tests but you will soon get to grips with what you can eat.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi and welcome from me too

Thanks for all the info you provided in your opening post. So helpful to get a picture of your situation. Unfortunately your 2 HbA1c results are both well into the diabetic zone and that scores you a diabetes diagnosis! What Type of diabetes is another matter.... Can I ask what prompted the first blood test? Were you suffering symptoms and if so, did they come on suddenly? Have you lost any weight unintentionally?

Have they stared you on any medication yet and do you have an appointment for speaking to the GP or nurse about your results? For your information GPs can sometimes be lacking in knowledge about diabetes and there is sometimes a practice nurse who has received some training from the specialist diabetes clinic, who may be more knowledgeable and oversee the treatment of diabetics at the practice. That said, in your case I would be pushing for a referral to the specialist diabetes clinic as your circumstances suggest you might be Type1 rather than Type 2. 

Adrian has addressed the meter accuracy issue. Don't be put off by that as testing is an incredibly helpful means of managing your diabetes and showing you trends. Running or walking/cycling/swimming involves the biggest muscles of the body using up their stores of glucose and then sucking the glucose out of your blood stream to replace it, so yes, it will drop your levels. Weight training will often involve putting the body under stress which will trigger the liver to produce and release glucose into the blood stream and increase your BG levels in the short term, but the increase in muscle mass will allow more storage of glucose, so the muscles will usually soak up the surplus glucose from the blood later.... and more. Exercise will affect (decrease) your BG levels for up to 48 hours afterwards and it may be that your exercise is "keeping a lid" on your diabetes and preventing it going off the scale rather the other way around as your wife thinks.

I hope you get some input from your medical professionals soon and do ask for a referral as you clearly don't fit the Type 2 diabetic profile and more testing might be appropriate to see how much insulin you are able to produce and look for Type 1 antibodies.... These tests are called C-peptide and GAD antibody tests and would usually be sanctioned by a consultant.

It might be worth while investing in a pot of Ketostix which you can buy over the counter at any pharmacy for about £5. They will enable you to test your urine for ketones when your BG levels go too high (mid teens and above). At high BG levels, ketones can turn your blood acidic and become toxic and lead to what is known as Diabetic Ketoacidosis (DKA) which is very serious and warrants immediate hospital care. Type 2 diabetics are extremely unlikely to suffer this, but if you are Type 1 then it is a real possibility, so whilst your GP or nurse (when you speak to them) may be on the ball and prescribe them, it is worth getting a supply in the meantime to keep an eye on things as DKA can come on quite quickly if your pancreas suddenly becomes overwhelmed. Signs to look out for would be abdominal pain, respiratory difficulty and breath smelling like pear drops, but hopefully the Ketostix would warn you before it got to that stage.


----------



## Docb (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes, when it comes to using a meter you have to take into account that the number after the decimal point does not have much meaning.  I reckon there is a decent case for banning meters from displaying it. After doing ten tests in quick sucession on all 10 fingers and thumbs I vowed from then on only ever to report readings to the nearest whole number. Even then I would put an error of +/- 1 on the result.  

This does not invalidate the use of a meter, far from it.  Used wisely and with understanding they provide the best way of getting rapid feedback on the effect of what you have eaten and to work out the patterns of how your system is reacting to different food stuffs.  From that you can make dietry changes and see very quickly the effect of the changes.  Ideal if your aim is to adjust your diet to get your levels down and infinitely superior to waiting 6 months for an HbA1c test.  They are also good for looking for long term trends to see whether overall, your levels are going up, going down or going nowhere. 

What you must not do is to bodge away haphazardly and then fret about odd readings being different by one or two units.


----------



## helli (Sep 16, 2021)

@richardbarnes given your fitness, I would be requesting Type 1 to be considered. 
It is a completely different condition to the more common type 2 and may explain the sudden onset.
There is a myth that only children are diagnosed with Type1. This is not the case, more than half of us are diagnosed as adults.
The idea of injecting insulin may be scary but, for me, the choice being taken out of the equation, made it easier to accept. It has made very little difference to my life - I have not missed out on doing, eating, travelling, exercising anything I want to do since my diagnosis in my mid-30s. I have just had to consider a few extra things along the way. 

Regarding your questions
- our meter are not 100% accurate. They can be 15% out. So, depending on your readings, 2 mmol/l difference is possible within the accuracy tolerance of a normal meter with numbers in double figures.
- cardio exercise makes our body more efficient at using insulin. So a run can cause our levels to drop. Unfortunately, it is never as easy as that as stress can make our levels rise so running up a steep hill against the wind during a rain storm may cause levels to go up. Likewise short spurts can cause a rise to HIIT may result in a rise. And resistance training usually causes a rise. But we are all different.
- blurred vision is due to the change in the focal length of tears. When we have diabetes, our body tries to get rid of the sugar through urine, sweat, saliva, tears, ... any way it can. As a result, our tears become sugary (I remember getting my partner to taste mine when I was first diagnosed because it was so weird). Our eyes gradually adjust to the sugary tears so when our levels start to come down, they need to adjust again. 

Managing diabetes is a marathon not a sprint so give yourself and your body time to adjust and learn. After more than 15 years I am still learning.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi there. Welcome. Im 44 diagnosed last year. Originally as type 2 but altered to type 1 as I was gad positive. Although my cpeptide also show insulin resistance, this can happen with late onset apparently. I just want to tell you how important it is to get the right diagnosis. Your a1c is definitely diabetic. I like you was very fit and I’m really slim. I was running every day and actually felt pretty good not knowing I was diabetic. Originally I was told to cut the carbs, which obviously lead to more weight loss. I eventually cut them so much I didn’t need insulin which led me believe I was a type 2 all along and hopes of remission started to fill my mind. Problem is it’s not sustainable and I fear my literally zero carb diet is actually masking an underperforming pancreas. Interestingly my DN (diabetic nurse ) feels that my extreme exercise may have been a contributing factor. Not sure of the connection there but she has a guy on her books that fell ill with undiagnosed diabetes  after running a marathon maybe coincidence. Please ask for more tests as confusion and possible misdiagnosis can lead to you being unnecessarily strict on yourself and will take a toll on your energy levels unless you get the balance right.
P.s no diabetes in my immediate family either, I was asked this constantly in hospital.


----------



## richardbarnes (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I have an appointment (well telephone call) with the diabetes nurse on the 29th. I will definitely ask for further tests and a referral. To be honest I would have thought with a test result that high the doctor would have been more proactive .

This was picked up in a yearly health check blood test, I had no idea it was that high. Been feeling fine otherwise but now looking out for the complications mainly thanks to Dr Google 

It's great to hear from people first hand, so thanks again!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @richardbarnes 

Blurriness of vision can be due to changes in the shape of the eyeballs with differences in pressure because the consistency of fluids can change in the presence of high blood glucose. 

These changes can take a few weeks to settle back down, but hopefully will resolve themselves as your blood glucose levels begin to come back into range.

Hope you get some clarity around your diagnosis and diabetes type, and an effective treatment and management plan.


----------



## richardbarnes (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you, I'll post an update when I have it.


----------



## richardbarnes (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi all, just wanted to provide an update. 

I've been referred to the specialist diabetes team, I have an appointment next week to have further blood tests to test for Type 1 LADA. They are not really sure if it's type 1 or 2 at the moment. Seems like a few people here I might be an anomaly! 

In the interim they have prescribed that I take one 40mg Gliclazide before eating (& include carbs in that meal). They are also supplying a blood and Keto meter. 

I have to say they have been really good and called me within an hour of referral from the GP's.

My low carb diet is going well and I've been tracking well below 10mmol first and last thing. Exercising still drops my blood sugar to normal range but climbs over the day (still under 10). 

I am pretty upbeat about it all to be honest and lots of people worse off then me. I'll update on progress!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ahh well done. Hope you get your answers. Please update with results… as a fellow anomaly I’m always keen to hear similar stories/outcomes. You seem to be taking it well and being productive. So pleased your medics are responsive it helps no end to be heard


----------



## richardbarnes (Sep 29, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Ahh well done. Hope you get your answers. Please update with results… as a fellow anomaly I’m always keen to hear similar stories/outcomes. You seem to be taking it well and being productive. So pleased your medics are responsive it helps no end to be heard


Thanks. I was already to insist on further tests after your advice but seems no need!


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi all, just thought I'd provide an update. My antibody tests have come back: 

GAD 311 u/mL (normal  range 1-9) 
IA2 67.2 u/mL (normal range 0-10)

Quite high, so looks like LADA or T1.5 for me and not T2. I have an appointment with a consultant 2nd week of December.

Low carb diet going well and I've managed to keep in a 4-8mmol range most of the time!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 24, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd provide an update. My antibody tests have come back:
> 
> GAD 311 u/mL (normal  range 1-9)
> IA2 67.2 u/mL (normal range 0-10)
> ...


Well that leaves little doubt. How do you feel about it ? Really well done for staying in that range. Must of been quite difficult x


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks  I'd rather know and it makes sense now, like you I've been active and had a heathy diet so T2 just didn't make sense before.
It's not been too bad, lo-dough pizza bases and cauliflower rice have made it easier (lots of red wine seems to help  )


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 24, 2021)

I tried that lo dough stuff, reminded me of a piece of kitchen roll lol. However have you tried edamame noodles? Really low in carbs and great for stir fry. Totally with you on the wine front tho x


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

It is a bit, reminds me of thin cardboard although with the right toppings its not too bad. I haven't tried edamame noodles, I will do though as had a small quantity of regular noodles last week in a stir fry and it had a distinct effect on my BG! (I shouldn't be surprised really). I think red wine should be available on prescription!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 24, 2021)

These are the ones I have and they have very little effect on my BGs. You get 4 boxes, when I got mine they were £12 but I noticed they are now £6. You get 4 individual meals out of each box. Obviously the wine to go with it bumps the bill up !


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 24, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> It is a bit, reminds me of thin cardboard although with the right toppings its not too bad. I haven't tried edamame noodles, I will do though as had a small quantity of regular noodles last week in a stir fry and it had a distinct effect on my BG! (I shouldn't be surprised really). I think red wine should be available on prescription!


You could also try edamame bean or black bean pasta, much lower carb than normal pasta but on the other hand if Not Type 2 then I assume you will be on insulin so may be able to be more relaxed with carbs.


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks, I've just ordered some along with some spaghetti from Amazon. I've been thinking about some food alternatives, I've eaten so much salad of late I am starting to think I might be a rabbit!


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You could also try edamame bean or black bean pasta, much lower carb than normal pasta but on the other hand if Not Type 2 then I assume you will be on insulin so may be able to be more relaxed with carbs


Thanks, not on insulin at the moment but I am guessing that day will be coming sooner rather then later! Trying to keep it low carb, interestingly, since being on low carbs my asthma has disappeared, makes me wonder if it was just inflammation caused by not being able to process sugars properly.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 24, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> Thanks, not on insulin at the moment but I am guessing that day will be coming sooner rather then later! Trying to keep it low carb, interestingly, since being on low carbs my asthma has disappeared, makes me wonder if it was just inflammation caused by not being able to process sugars properly.


It is all going to depend on your confirmed diagnosis and how they decide on if and when you may need to go on insulin. Some people do seem to start on a fairly inflexible regime and are told to eat a certain amount of carbs per meal to match the insulin dose.
But you will need to wait and see and not jump the gun.


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> It is all going to depend on your confirmed diagnosis and how they decide on if and when you may need to go on insulin. Some people do seem to start on a fairly inflexible regime and are told to eat a certain amount of carbs per meal to match the insulin dose.
> But you will need to wait and see and not jump the gun.


Agreed, I'd like to stay low carb and delay insulin as long as possible but it's out of my hands I suppose!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 24, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> Agreed, I'd like to stay low carb and delay insulin as long as possible but it's out of my hands I suppose!


I think, but I’m probably wrong, that during early stages insulin therapy can actually help retain your own production of insulin for a while longer. Maybe talking out my rear end tho


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 24, 2021)

You might be right, I seem to remember reading something around that. I also read that Sulfonylureas can increase beta cell destruction, so I'll be asking the consultant about stopping the Gliclazide as well.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 24, 2021)

I missed the bit about you being on gliclazide, so I hope you are being careful about going too low with carbs as that medication can cause hypos so you should test before you drive and have hypo treatment to hand just in case.


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 25, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I missed the bit about you being on gliclazide, so I hope you are being careful about going too low with carbs as that medication can cause hypos so you should test before you drive and have hypo treatment to hand just in case.


Thanks, yes I am being careful, I am only on a very low 40mg dose, plus I am not sure it's having any effect tbh!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 25, 2021)

If


richardbarnes said:


> Thanks, yes I am being careful, I am only on a very low 40mg dose, plus I am not sure it's having any effect tbh!


 If you are Type 1, then it is unlikely the Glic will have any effect, even at higher doses. It is like flogging a dying horse.... It won't make it go faster or work any better. Glic works by stimulating the pancreas to produce more insulin. But yours can't because it doesn't have enough beta cells left alive to produce a surplus and those ones you have left are already working at max capacity to keep you alive, along with your low carb diet taking some of the strain off them. 

Of course it is important to keep yourself safe and test when appropriate but I don't think there is much risk of the Glic dropping you low even on a low carb diet, since you are Type 1 and hopefully they will take you off it soon.


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> Agreed, I'd like to stay low carb and delay insulin as long as possible but it's out of my hands I suppose!



I had the same two antibodies as you and I’m Type 1. Early in diagnosis I experimented with skipping insulin and got results in the 3s but this was simply a sign of a failing pancreas. @EmmaL76 is right - early introduction of insulin helps your own beta cells last longer. Gliclazide will squeeze the life out of your remaining beta cells. Not good.

Eating low carb is a distraction IMO. Often all it does is delay getting the right treatment. Type 1 needs insulin and early introduction is a good thing, even if you only need tiny amounts to start with. Type 1 is often thought of as a childhood condition but that’s not true - more adults are diagnosed with it than children.


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 28, 2021)

Inka said:


> I had the same two antibodies as you and I’m Type 1. Early in diagnosis I experimented with skipping insulin and got results in the 3s but this was simply a sign of a failing pancreas. @EmmaL76 is right - early introduction of insulin helps your own beta cells last longer. Gliclazide will squeeze the life out of your remaining beta cells. Not good.
> 
> Eating low carb is a distraction IMO. Often all it does is delay getting the right treatment. Type 1 needs insulin and early introduction is a good thing, even if you only need tiny amounts to start with. Type 1 is often thought of as a childhood condition but that’s not true - more adults are diagnosed with it than children


----------



## richardbarnes (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks that's good advice. I am tempted to stop the Gliclazide now as I don't like the idea of it damaging what is remaining!


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Dec 3, 2021)

richardbarnes said:


> Thanks Adrian, I'll use the meter as a guide rather then an absolute representation in that case.


Hi @richardbarnes; regarding high intensity exercise there is a sophisticated medical explanation that clarifies why your BG goes up, rather than down - whereas down after moderate or light exercise.  

I don't remember the fine detail, but it's to do with our innate "fight or flight" mechanisms. During high intensity exercise your body thinks you are in danger and raises your BG to help you escape! But some time after your BG will fall as a result of the exercise; how long that takes depends on the individual and how accustomed they are to high intensity activity. There is a further factor, whereby your BG can still be affected by any activity, but particularly high insensitivity activity, for 2 or 3 days afterwards.


----------



## Kkayy (Dec 8, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> These are the ones I have and they have very little effect on my BGs. You get 4 boxes, when I got mine they were £12 but I noticed they are now £6. You get 4 individual meals out of each box. Obviously the wine to go with it bumps the bill up !


Hi Emma
I bought these on your recommendation and I absolutely love them,  thank you so much. I had them for lunch today as leftovers and they were just as delicious. This will allow me to keep striving to be lower carb without feeling like I am missing out on noodles


----------



## richardbarnes (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi all, thought I'd post an update. I had my appointment with the consultant at the start of December who confirmed I am type 1 LADA, he suggested I increase carbs and increase Gliclazide to compensate, I haven't done this as I am managing quite ok at the moment. I asked the diabetes specialist nurse re. the study that indicated that sulfonylureas can accelerate beta cell destruction and she said that the study didn't have a big enough sample to take as a medical guidance. So, I decided to stay on the low dose at the moment. 
I have just started trying the free Libre freestyle and I have to say scanning my arm is becoming addictive!  
@EmmaL76 good call on the noodles, I've been having loads of those and don't really notice much difference.
Hope everyone managed over Christmas, it was a new experience for me but luckily I prefer savoury to sweet things so cutting out the desserts and sweets wasn't too bad.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 7, 2022)

So pleased you have an official diagnosis! And glad your enjoying the noodles. My Christmas has to go down as the worst yet (and I’ve had some bad ones) started with catching covid a few days before Christmas, which meant I missed a few days of my holiday in Padstow. When I did join my extended family I managed to slip down a flight of stairs holding two cups of tea! I landed on my bum and it hurt so bad I passed out, family heard the commotion and tried to feed me chocolate thinking I was having a diabetic episode lol. Honestly I should come with a warning label. On the bright side, I managed to keep hold of the tea cups


----------



## richardbarnes (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh no, sounds an eventful Christmas, at least you were able to make some of the holiday and didn't spill the tea, could have been worse and been two glasses of wine spilt everywhere you would have been accursed of being a) diabetic and b) drunk


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 7, 2022)

So pleased you have a correct diagnosis at last but disappointing to hear of your team's, in my view, unenlightened policy with Gliclazide. Good that you are managing OK low carb and providing you are happy with that situation, that it continues for some considerable time.


----------



## Inka (Jan 7, 2022)

@richardbarnes Thanks for the update  I’m glad your diagnosis has been confirmed. I echo @rebrascora about the Gliclazide. I don’t believe it was just one study. Many experts have said similar. Of course, there’s a second part to that - the early introduction of insulin to help preserve your remaining beta cells. You’d need to eat more carbs for that but that’s a good thing not a bad thing.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi, just wanted to add that there are studies which have proved that the longer you can maintain some insulin producing cells (the honeymoon period) the better the outcome for years afterwards.  My daughter was recently on a trial to try to prolong this.  Because I also have type 1, we recognised the symptoms very quickly and she was started on insulin that day, she was 16yrs old at the time.   I realise that adults who develop type 1 tend to have slower onsets, but as others have said, I might look into a second opinion about staying on glic and not starting insulin as you seem to be very proactive about health management.  
I have no medical training and only my annocdotal evidence,but i was wrongly diagnosed type 2 at 42yrs and spent 9 months on extremely low carb diet to try to keep numbers in range.  It is interesting to see how my daughter and I can manage carbs now.  For example, she eats a massive bowl of coco shreddies for breakfast each morning at 120g carbs.  Shee can keep her numbers in range,whereas there is no way I could manage that,even with my insulin pump, I would go extremely high before coming back in range.
In my opinion, she had the best possible start - starting on insulin immediately to take the strain off her pancreas and going on the trial.  
Obviously just my thoughts, and I debated whether to post as dont want to add any stress etc,, so please feel free to disregard as appropriate.  All the best


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 8, 2022)

richardbarnes said:


> Hi all, just wanted to provide an update.
> 
> I've been referred to the specialist diabetes team, I have an appointment next week to have further blood tests to test for Type 1 LADA. They are not really sure if it's type 1 or 2 at the moment. Seems like a few people here I might be an anomaly!
> 
> ...


Hi Richard I am just sat in hospital after being diagnosed with type 1 LADA too.   Your story sound familiar, I have always trained hard at the gym and have low bodyfat, keep very active.   And yes, also had a few Gin and tonics over Xmas.   Was looking forward to digging back into my training before the symptoms and A&E.   If you want to send me a direct message I am reading a lot and maybe we could share a few links etc.    I found this which looks like sound information for getting back to it https://beyondtype1.org/diabetes-and-exercise/


----------



## richardbarnes (Jan 8, 2022)

stephknits said:


> Hi, just wanted to add that there are studies which have proved that the longer you can maintain some insulin producing cells (the honeymoon period) the better the outcome for years afterwards.  My daughter was recently on a trial to try to prolong this.  Because I also have type 1, we recognised the symptoms very quickly and she was started on insulin that day, she was 16yrs old at the time.   I realise that adults who develop type 1 tend to have slower onsets, but as others have said, I might look into a second opinion about staying on glic and not starting insulin as you seem to be very proactive about health management.
> I have no medical training and only my annocdotal evidence,but i was wrongly diagnosed type 2 at 42yrs and spent 9 months on extremely low carb diet to try to keep numbers in range.  It is interesting to see how my daughter and I can manage carbs now.  For example, she eats a massive bowl of coco shreddies for breakfast each morning at 120g carbs.  Shee can keep her numbers in range,whereas there is no way I could manage that,even with my insulin pump, I would go extremely high before coming back in range.
> In my opinion, she had the best possible start - starting on insulin immediately to take the strain off her pancreas and going on the trial.
> Obviously just my thoughts, and I debated whether to post as dont want to add any stress etc,, so please feel free to disregard as appropriate.  All the best


That's really interesting, I'll bring the topic back up again with the diabetes team see if I can do something similar.


----------



## richardbarnes (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Hi Richard I am just sat in hospital after being diagnosed with type 1 LADA too.   Your story sound familiar, I have always trained hard at the gym and have low bodyfat, keep very active.   And yes, also had a few Gin and tonics over Xmas.   Was looking forward to digging back into my training before the symptoms and A&E.   If you want to send me a direct message I am reading a lot and maybe we could share a few links etc.    I found this which looks like sound information for getting back to it https://beyondtype1.org/diabetes-and-exercise/


Hi, I hope you are feeling better, I avoided hospital but don't know how really. I just continued training didn't really stop and re-start. The info in the link looks interesting I'll have a read. All the best.


----------



## richardbarnes (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi all, just had my HB1AC test results back, it was a whopping 13% on the 9th of September last year, my new result is 6.7%, a much better reading!


----------



## richardmillar11 (Feb 8, 2022)

richardbarnes said:


> Hi all, just had my HB1AC test results back, it was a whopping 13% on the 9th of September last year, my new result is 6.7%, a much better reading!


Hi Richard

Just read your thread.  My story is almost exactly the same as yours.  Well done on the Hba1c result.  I was 115 on diagnosis on 21st October, 2021.  55 on 22nd January, 2022 still a bit to go.  I haven't been officially diagnosed with 1.5 but the consultant says its likely that what it is.  C peptide was normal but anti GAD positive.  Currently not on any medication being monitored by the hospital pending a definitive diagnosis and GAD test to be repeated.  

Richard


----------



## richardbarnes (Feb 8, 2022)

richardmillar11 said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> Just read your thread.  My story is almost exactly the same as yours.  Well done on the Hba1c result.  I was 115 on diagnosis on 21st October, 2021.  55 on 22nd January, 2022 still a bit to go.  I haven't been officially diagnosed with 1.5 but the consultant says its likely that what it is.  C peptide was normal but anti GAD positive.  Currently not on any medication being monitored by the hospital pending a definitive diagnosis and GAD test to be repeated.
> 
> Richard


Thanks, good to hear you have it under control. It's interesting that LADA as something once stated as quite rare actually seems fairly common. I had a both a positive GAD and IA2 test which the consultant said was conclusive as LADA.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes I agree and the forum has really helped chatting to those of us in similar situations.  I have chatted to now at least 4 whose story is almost identical to mine and yours.  My GP was certain it was type 2 and it was the dietician who requested the GAD test be done.  The consultant said when I attended with her in December that the test was inconclusive and she would be running all the tests again.  It is really good to have been referred to the hospital I felt completely reassured and I have a direct line I can ring at any time if I have any questions.  

I am currently working with the dietician this week as I rang her to say my readings were all really good (but my mood was really low as I couldn't get eating a lot of carbs etc) so this week we are running a test she told me to eat what I want and record before each meal and going to bed.  So with introducing more carbs my bedtime reading is higher than i'd like and so is the morning one.  I had the morning in the 6s and the strange thing is after dinner last night which was potato veg and steak and a chocolate pud for 1 from M & S I walked for an hour and was 6 two hours after eating.  Before dinner I was 5.3  However before sleep at 22:15 I had went up to 9.2 so when I tested two hours after eating I thought I was doing great with the exercise but obviously I need to cut the carbs again.  Incidentally as an experiment I had 3 bars of dark chocolate one afternoon last week and was 6.7 before dinner so it seemed to have no affect hardly.  I suppose its all a learning curve.  You seem to be really on top of it and doing really well.  Well done!


----------



## richardbarnes (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi all, hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year. 
Since a few people are in the same situation I thought I'd just post an update on this thread. 
Over the summer I had really good control (TIR >80%) then into the autumn my BG started going all over the place despite eating the same and doing the same exercise regime. I had a covid booster in October that really made me go high for a few weeks but never really settled down after that, I then had covid mid-December which sent it crazy. 
Anyway after a year of Gliclazide, from 30th December I have now started basel insulin (Levemir), 4 units twice a day which after some tweaks seems to have settled everything down and I am back in TIR 75-80%.


----------

